# Forward and reverse. Thunderstruck VCU - SOLVED



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Where's your wiring diagram? Exactly how you have it wired up...


----------



## mrschmiklz (3 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Where's your wiring diagram? Exactly how you have it wired up...


I will work on getting that drawn. I have never drawn one up, but I am fairly certain I can get through it. I used a mixture of the diagrams in the manual for the VCU and watching this youtube video.


----------



## mrschmiklz (3 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Where's your wiring diagram? Exactly how you have it wired up...


This is how I have it wired.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Is there a FNR resistor marking on the VCU?


----------



## mrschmiklz (3 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Is there a FNR resistor marking on the VCU?
> 
> View attachment 133011


I was looking for that. I didn't see any marking indicating this. I emailed thunderstruck to get an idea of what the marking looks like in case it's not obvious.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Might try connecting the brake pedal input.


----------



## mrschmiklz (3 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Might try connecting the brake pedal input.


I turned the brake off in the vcu. Something to do with the regen braking. That allowed me to switch between forward and reverse! Thanks for the hint in the right direction! Do I need to mark my post as figured out? This is my first post.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Hopefully you'll stick around the place to participate, share what you know/find out, and try to give more than you got, vs hit and run on your own problems.

Postings here are to help others that come along - if it was one on one, you could not afford me, lol.

Not sure how you mark it "solved" - maybe try editing the first post and its title.


----------



## mrschmiklz (3 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Hopefully you'll stick around the place to participate, share what you know/find out, and try to give more than you got, vs hit and run on your own problems.
> 
> Postings here are to help others that come along - if it was one on one, you could not afford me, lol.
> 
> Not sure how you mark it "solved" - maybe try editing the first post and its title.


I'll do what I can!


----------

